# WARNING! Tren makes semen taste bad . . .



## malfeasance (Aug 29, 2012)

Tren in cycle, and my girl has reacted very unfavorably to the taste she used to love.  Now, a week or so after tren administration ceased, she said it does not taste so bad . . . 

Nobody ever warned me about this tren side effect.

Take heed!


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 29, 2012)

I was already gonna stop using tren because it makes me want to kill everyone and never sleep, but this seals the deal


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 29, 2012)

your girl loves swallowing jizz huh? wife material, let me get her digits


----------



## gamma (Aug 29, 2012)

yep wifey material for sure .........


----------



## rage racing (Aug 29, 2012)

find one that likes the taste......stopping Tren is NEVER the answer.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha! Run DNP and report back!


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 29, 2012)

gamma said:


> yep wifey material for sure .........


Agreed!

She was getting quite angry and frustrated about this.  It took me a while to figure out it was the tren.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 29, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Tren in cycle, and my girl has reacted very unfavorably to the taste she used to love.  Now, a week or so after tren administration ceased, she said it does not taste so bad . . .
> 
> Nobody ever warned me about this tren side effect.
> 
> Take heed!




I never had this issue. but i eat 80% veggies in my diet, so maybe thats why.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2012)

interested.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 29, 2012)

She will get used to it, stay the course


----------



## sooner918 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would highly reccomend getting a contract of such services in writing before marriage. They all seem to LOVE the taste until the ring is on there finger. Unfortuneately ---- yes I have a few experiences in this area.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

My wife still takes it like a pro too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Tren in cycle, and my girl has reacted very unfavorably to the taste she used to love.  Now, a week or so after tren administration ceased, she said it does not taste so bad . . .
> 
> Nobody ever warned me about this tren side effect.
> 
> Take heed!



Dont blame the tren. You just got a nasty cawk


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Dont blame the tren. You just got a nasty cawk



Lol
I must have a tasty cock


----------



## effinrob (Aug 29, 2012)

this is good to know


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 29, 2012)

this thread is no good without pictures 

http://www.isteroids.com/Videos.html


----------



## overburdened (Aug 29, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Tren in cycle, and my girl has reacted very unfavorably to the taste she used to love.  Now, a week or so after tren administration ceased, she said it does not taste so bad . . .
> 
> Nobody ever warned me about this tren side effect.
> 
> Take heed!


My ex wife told me the same thing... I just told her I wasn't taking tren...lol  She also commented that hgh made it taste extraordinarily good...  so, if it was one of those nights You just need some head, and go to bed... well.. hgh is what I'm taking! lol


----------



## oufinny (Aug 29, 2012)

Well that is an interesting tid bit I didn't know; and pics of GTFO!


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 29, 2012)

overburdened said:


> My ex wife told me the same thing... I just told her I wasn't taking tren...lol She also commented that hgh made it taste extraordinarily good... so, if it was one of those nights You just need some head, and go to bed... well.. hgh is what I'm taking! lol



HGH huh?  LOL


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Lol
> I must have a tasty cock




you do


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

She claims it is getting better.  The tren must be almost out of my system.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

overburdened said:


> My ex wife told me the same thing... I just told her I wasn't taking tren...


She does not know anything about tren - she knows that there is a cycle, but that is it.   She has no idea the tren is over, either, so these are her honest assessments.

Just thought everybody should know about this side effect.  

This should be added to the side effects warning  on the label!  LOL!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 30, 2012)

Simple - stop tasting your semen ....
Oh wait you said your gf told you...
lol j/k


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 30, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> She claims it is getting better.  The tren must be almost out of my system.




it's probably because the tren shut down your hpta, so you are actually pissing in her mouth instead of blowing ur load.


either way your girlfriend is a cum-guzzling whore who has probably waxed dozens of guys' poles


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> it's probably because the tren shut down your hpta, so you are actually pissing in her mouth instead of blowing ur load.
> 
> 
> either way your girlfriend is a cum-guzzling whore who has probably waxed dozens of guys' poles



Rofl at Tren Donkey the mad "Tren" scientist"


----------



## nby (Aug 30, 2012)

Eat a pineapple few hours before and see what her reaction is


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you sure its the Tren, I'll tell you what, have her blow the SD and if she says it tastes the same then she's right, Sd's blood is 50% Tren by volume


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 30, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Are you sure its the Tren, I'll tell you what, have her blow the SD and if she says it tastes the same then she's right, Sd's blood is 50% Tren by volume




my testes produce tren


his girlfriend probably has blown me at some point in her life


----------



## nby (Aug 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> my testes produce tren



I don't think your testes produce anything anymore


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^Never under estimate the power of the SD^^^^


----------



## gamma (Aug 30, 2012)

"It's like Gold dust "


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 30, 2012)

nby said:


> Eat a pineapple few hours before and see what her reaction is


Pineapple... grapefruit.. oranges

I get strong compliments for my fruity taste! hah


----------



## ALxSR (Aug 31, 2012)

Sure it's not your diet? I'm running 600mg of Tren EW and my girl says she has noticed no change in the taste. I'm in week 5 too, Tren, Test, Abombs.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 31, 2012)

Basically the same diet - difference is tren added and then subtracted.


----------

